# Marinellis Meet & Greet- 10/24



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Apparently Barb wants to throw herself a surprise B-day party. Who's in?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey, thats my Birthday too! Happy Birthday Barb!
Hopefully we will be out fishing, you folks have fun.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

"What? A surprise party? For ME?!?!?!?! Why, I oughta.........."


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Happy 29th! 
I cannot join you, but have a blast.

I have a little one in the hospital all day tomorrow for some (outpatient) surgery. I will be to and fro with her and the other kids' activities on the west side of town. 

Have fun.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Although this seems to be a well planned event....

I wouldn't be able to get there until 6 (at best).

Put me on the maybe list.

Happy B-day Babs!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Happy Birthday Barb.  Im unable to attend but enjoy your special day!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Although this seems to be a well planned event....
> 
> I wouldn't be able to get there until 6 (at best).
> 
> ...


Hey!! She just dropped this on me yesterday!!!!

I'll have to leave by 5:59


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Come on now! I said "When is the next M n G." You said "how about Tomorrow?". I said "great cuz that is my birthday". Get your story straight Mr. Neal!!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Barb !!!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Cannot make it tonight either but have a great b-day Barb!!!!! Al:chillin:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Is anyone planning a Marinellis X-mas MNG yet? If not we need to get one in the works. Al:chillin:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mondays are best for me.


----------

